# Looking for help on the abilities of the living blade



## Fallenibilis (Feb 13, 2012)

In the book it says you can change the abilties to more suite its weilder that bonded to it. in my Campaign as duskblade//archivist pulled the blade out and bonded to it. 

So i was wondering what people that would be appropriate abilities.

Thanks
Fallenibilis


----------

